# time between gym and food



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

how long is the ideal amount of time between droping your last weight to eating a proper post workout meal, i drink a protein shake with bcaa, l-glutamine and malto on the drive home.


----------



## new_toys (Aug 7, 2009)

Think from what I've read Shake should be pretty much instant with all your added goodness, and the meal ranges from 45 mins after up to an hour after training. people say different things. So I just go between the two times LOL


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i try to get a meal/shake in within 30 mins, i'm right paranoid about it


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

yea as soon as im in the car im drinking my shake but it takes me 30mins to get home then a shower and changed so im usualy having the actual meal 45mins to an hour later just wundering if thats ok


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Have my shake straight after then my meal 1hr later.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

when your hungry. thats your body telling you ya need food.


----------



## new_toys (Aug 7, 2009)

All sounds about right. Its summat that I'm pretty uptight on too


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

sound like my timings ok then, keep geting obsessed making sure everythings right, and getting stressed or angry if i miss a meal or have a bad workout for some reason lol


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Have my shake straight after then my meal 1hr later.


x 2


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

scotty_new said:


> sound like my timings ok then, keep geting obsessed making sure everythings right, and getting stressed or angry if i miss a meal or have a bad workout for some reason lol


I'm the same! I am really careful to get my nutrition right because I know it makes such a big difference to gains made in the gym. If I don't get a meal straight after, or don't mabage to eat something every 3 hours I get really worried I am going to lose all my muscle mass I've trained for!

Ironically, the stress of worrying about it is probably more catabolic!


----------



## xplicit (Apr 4, 2009)

I think its important to get the shake down straight away then when you get home shower, then meal. I hate eating when I'm tired from the gym, i like to relax that little first


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Have my shake straight after then my meal 1hr later.


I have a shake directly after which usually has around 50g protien and 50grams carbs minimum......

Then 45 mins - 60 mins later i have a good meal of chicken, rice and veg


----------

